# Forcing A Walkout on a Flat Lot



## MrTesseract (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi all, new member here. Trying to find some people to throw some ideas my way. I bought a lot a bit over a year ago and plan to build on it in 2 years. The lot is 2 acres and has over 200ft frontage on a river, it also sits on top of a 75 foot steep bluff. The lot is flat but i want to build a walkout house to capture the view of the river. Due to regulations i can only build so close to the bluff. I originally thought i would do a raised ranch but can not pinpoint a design that i would be happy with. We have already built on an adjoining 2 acre lot and will be holding onto that house for a bit and my lot has a 66ft easment that runs through that lot, so i could take dirt from there and from other areas of my lot although i have some trees i want to preserve. Is this going to be feasible to create a walkout? Does anyone have pictures of a forced walkout house built on a flat lot? I also will have extended access to a tractor to move dirt but imagine i will have to buy at least some fill and pay someone with a bigger rig to move it around. 

I guess another question i have is am i okay to start moving dirt now or should i consider pouring the foundation first and then filling in the foundation i need to to make it into a walkout?


----------



## JustinK (Oct 4, 2009)

Have you considered a reverse story home. Living space on second floor for a better view. Walkout basements are great but getting it to look not forced will be a huge if not impossible project. Instead of all that effort and money for a walkout basement which probably will not have a good view of river I would add extra square footage to house where it will have a good view.


----------



## MrTesseract (Mar 16, 2014)

Not sure what you mean by reversed story? A 2 story with kitchen and living room on the second floor? I want my living room to have the best view and my kitchen needs to be on the same floor as the living room. It get annoying to drag groceries up a flight of stairs too.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Don't start moving dirt without a firm plan----

I suggest you start by getting a designer/architect involved----have your plat handy--

Elevating the earth in front of the house can be done on a two acre lot --without having it look odd----but you need some real plans---Mike----


----------



## JustinK (Oct 4, 2009)

MrTesseract said:


> Not sure what you mean by reversed story? A 2 story with kitchen and living room on the second floor? I want my living room to have the best view and my kitchen needs to be on the same floor as the living room. It get annoying to drag groceries up a flight of stairs too.


That is one of the draw backs but some people think the view is worth it. Something to think about.


----------



## MrTesseract (Mar 16, 2014)

JustinK said:


> That is one of the draw backs but some people think the view is worth it. Something to think about.


I originally wanted a two story, the other issue with the reverse two story is resale. I hope this house will be worth a decent chunk of change and usually older couples have the cash for more expensive houses and older couples will want to have a main floor kitchen, living room and one bedroom. I do have a idea put together for the house, it will be an L shaped ranch (if a ranch is what i decide to go with) with the garage door being on the inside of the short side of the L. A relative is building me the house by himself so we are trying to hatch some plans even though we wont break ground for 2 years.


----------



## MrTesseract (Mar 16, 2014)

oh'mike said:


> Don't start moving dirt without a firm plan----
> 
> I suggest you start by getting a designer/architect involved----have your plat handy--
> 
> Elevating the earth in front of the house can be done on a two acre lot --without having it look odd----but you need some real plans---Mike----


Yes a relative is building the house by himself for me, he has been building all his life, he has done a house before where he had only a slight slope to work worth but got dumptrucks of free fill from another building site.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I like free fill---I was able to get 18 bombers full for free ,including some good top soil----I did tip the driver $40 a load----so ,while not 'free' it was darned near free---

You builder will still need plans to build from----so look into getting a design you like and a set of plans drawn---


----------



## MrTesseract (Mar 16, 2014)

oh'mike said:


> I like free fill---I was able to get 18 bombers full for free ,including some good top soil----I did tip the driver $40 a load----so ,while not 'free' it was darned near free---
> 
> You builder will still need plans to build from----so look into getting a design you like and a set of plans drawn---


How did you come across your free fill?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

This was during a building boom in this area----I met a trucker and got to talking--he hauled dirt----much of it was going to the dump for cover---they were paying to dump it---I live near the dump---and I tip ---word got out and soon I had 18 loads---


----------

